# Reading Chair Design



## BespOak (14 May 2009)

I’ve come up with the following design for a reading chair. It based on a skeletal structure of the same shape which is visible with leather cushions between each oak spline.

The majority of the frame will be made from oak and the curved back infill’s 6mm walnut veneered ply. Some of the tighter curved internal frame sections will be made with thicker laminated ply with the exposed edges covered with Oak edging.

Upholstery is something I’ve never before looked into and have no idea of the costs can any one give me an idea of what I should expect?

Any thoughts about the construction of the frame would be appreciated and where the problems areas might be?


Now to see If I can get the real thing to look anywhere near the render!










Reading chair back




Frame picture


----------



## billw (14 May 2009)

I love the design, the only thing I can think of would be that the cushions would have to be very firm otherwise when you leaned back you'd bang right into the middle two frames?


----------



## TheTiddles (17 May 2009)

A very interesting design, I like it but I don't think it's quite there yet, maybe if you could see the frame more between the cushions?

Aidan


----------



## planetWayne (17 May 2009)

Mmm - that one kinda grows on you! as has been said though - watch out for the frames coming through if you sit down hard 

One thing I wonder though, _how_ do you do the upholstery side of things - I've done a bit of googleing and youtubeing and saw some of the comments about various methods - no one seems to have it nailed (so to speak).

Cheers
Wayne.


----------

